# Vape Liquid Inventory and Recipe App



## muller.s

Looking for some constructive (or even non constructive lol) criticism. Ever since i started DIY, i have been looking for a inventory management system for my concentrates, Nic, PG and VG. I have installed the big few calc's like juice grinder, ejuicemeup etc, but they all felt so clunky. Jumping between different menu's to get stuff done and some steps dont make sense. So I'm taking the lockdown as a time to create one. I'm no coder, and basically running on what i taught myself, so this might never get finished lol.

This is what I have so far, I decided the Mix and Recipe can share the some page, so the recipe page will be deleted.

Steeping will have a calendar view with which liquids are done on which date. Steep days still needs to be added.

Shopping List will show a list of items I need to buy, either manually entered by clicking shopping cart on the inventory page, or when the threshold in ml's get triggered while mixing.

Calculators, I'm thinking of putting in a few random quick calc's, like adjusting a bottle's nic, PG/VG Ratio, quick calculate how much (bulk) liquid i can make with existing nic on han, etc.

Dont mind the empty columns, label's, etc, they will be populated. Also on the recipe side, it will only show the number of ingredients and hide the "empty" ones.

Flavours can be increased and decreased by the + - for a max of 10 ingredients

The Random R110 is a place holder for the price of the bottle, still need to find a fitting place for it. The bottom bar, is like a status bar, where it says, recipe saved, mixed, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## LeislB

Looks awesome, I hope you finish it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## muller.s

Just a bit of update, firstly, i haven't given up! haha

I had one or 2 people say they would actually want to use this. The initial try was done with a access database, but that means access needs to be installed. And if people other than me want to use it, i wanted eliminate a loophole for possible errors.

So, had to start a fresh with another way, and finally got it.

Changed things around a bit, and also made it so each recipe can have 15 ing total, instead of 10.

Calculations work! The homepage is basically done, only need to calculate totals.

Again, ignore the stats, the notes, the recipe and the ingredients, its all for testing purposes
also the "flavour" under nic has already been changed to PG and VG, but to lazy to take a new screenshot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## takes

@muller.s I think you are onto a winner here! keep at it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## muller.s

takes said:


> @muller.s I think you are onto a winner here! keep at it!


Thanks! Been back at work for a bit, so this has taken the backburner abit, but i would say im 80% just need to do the "shopping list" part. Hoping the weekend will be a bit quiet, so i can sit down and do it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

This looks really good! Well done @muller.s ! I would love to give it a try myself - you can 'abuse' me as a tester if you like.  Just one question, the concentrate percentages, can that be done in decimals as well? E.g. I do not want to add 1% of WS-23 necessarily but more like 0.5% or even 0.36%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## takatatak

Is this a desktop or mobile app?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Samdawolf

@muller.s - this looks good bud.....im keen on this if its simple which looks like it could be. Would be great as a mobile app

Keep up the good work bud

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## muller.s

ivc_mixer said:


> This looks really good! Well done @muller.s ! I would love to give it a try myself - you can 'abuse' me as a tester if you like.  Just one question, the concentrate percentages, can that be done in decimals as well? E.g. I do not want to add 1% of WS-23 necessarily but more like 0.5% or even 0.36%



I am doing a few minor tweaks on the UI as I go, so it changed a bit, but yes, decimals are def in there. I will most def upload it somewhere when I'm done, this forum and the DIY community has given me so much, so I would be honored to be able to give back a little.

@Samdawolf , @takatatak this is (sadly) a desktop version. I am by no means a coder, and basically self teaching myself VB as im going. So i dont think i will attempt the mobile market. and then with mobile, it will need to sync somewhere to save the inventory etc. That's a bit above my pay grade! lol

Edit*

I will however have a look at loading this up onto GIT, and making it opensource, if anyone wants to ever port it

Edit*
The D01Green01 is the storage location of the concentrate, so for me, it means Drawer 01, green sticker 01

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## muller.s

Done! 

There are a few minor tweaks that needs to be done, mostly to the GUI, but its functional.

I just want to take a day or 4 to add a few ingredients and recipes to make sure it works, but everything is functional with the test data.

I will upload it somewhere if someone here maybe wants to test it out.



Recipe and Calculation page.

Recipes live in the drop down
different nic's can be selected
new recipes can be added here, and ingredients too
clicking mix, will update the inventory, and stats
if the threshold of add to shopping list is reached, it will add the ing to the shopping list.
Currently, i did not add functionality for different PG and VG vendors, all PG and VG is just PG and VG
I also only did the calculation for PG nic, VG nic is on the TODO, wont be hard to add
If a ing in the calc is to use more than what's in inv, it will indicate in red, that i dont have enough






The inventory tab will show you the full inv and details

Single ingredients can be edit here
calculations for PG percentage still needs to be done, atm everything is calculated as PG 
grams per ml needs to be added, atm the standard calculation for PG, VG, ingredient and Nic weight is used
Ing can manually be added to shopping cart here
If a ingredients Amount in Inventory changes to more, and the item is in the shopping list, it will be removed from the shopping list 



Steeping Tab

Shows the current steeping liquids, with indication if its done or not
Steeping liquids will be removed after 30 days of after steep done date has been reached.



Shopping list



This one needs some work

currently, it will take your last made mg and calculate how much liquid you can make with Nic on hand (it takes into consideration all of your different Nic's and the different mg/ml of each one.
I want to add a few things in here in future, 

something like total ML's mixed over all mixes for all time
total money spent on mixes over all time (not sure i want to see that, now that i think of that )
calculation for upping VG or PG level
calculation for changing nic level of specific already mixed liquid (ie, take 5mg to 6mg etc)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## incredible_hullk

muller.s said:


> Done!
> 
> There are a few minor tweaks that needs to be done, mostly to the GUI, but its functional.
> 
> I just want to take a day or 4 to add a few ingredients and recipes to make sure it works, but everything is functional with the test data.
> 
> I will upload it somewhere if someone here maybe wants to test it out.
> 
> View attachment 203937
> 
> Recipe and Calculation page.
> 
> Recipes live in the drop down
> different nic's can be selected
> new recipes can be added here, and ingredients too
> clicking mix, will update the inventory, and stats
> if the threshold of add to shopping list is reached, it will add the ing to the shopping list.
> Currently, i did not add functionality for different PG and VG vendors, all PG and VG is just PG and VG
> I also only did the calculation for PG nic, VG nic is on the TODO, wont be hard to add
> If a ing in the calc is to use more than what's in inv, it will indicate in red, that i dont have enough
> 
> View attachment 203938
> 
> 
> View attachment 203939
> 
> The inventory tab will show you the full inv and details
> 
> Single ingredients can be edit here
> calculations for PG percentage still needs to be done, atm everything is calculated as PG
> grams per ml needs to be added, atm the standard calculation for PG, VG, ingredient and Nic weight is used
> Ing can manually be added to shopping cart here
> If a ingredients Amount in Inventory changes to more, and the item is in the shopping list, it will be removed from the shopping list
> 
> View attachment 203940
> 
> Steeping Tab
> 
> Shows the current steeping liquids, with indication if its done or not
> Steeping liquids will be removed after 30 days of after steep done date has been reached.
> 
> View attachment 203941
> 
> Shopping list
> 
> View attachment 203942
> 
> This one needs some work
> 
> currently, it will take your last made mg and calculate how much liquid you can make with Nic on hand (it takes into consideration all of your different Nic's and the different mg/ml of each one.
> I want to add a few things in here in future,
> 
> something like total ML's mixed over all mixes for all time
> total money spent on mixes over all time (not sure i want to see that, now that i think of that )
> calculation for upping VG or PG level
> calculation for changing nic level of specific already mixed liquid (ie, take 5mg to 6mg etc)


Holy $rap this looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL

Well done. 
Looks really good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Looking very good @muller.s ! Any time you're ready, let me know and I will be more than willing to help test it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## muller.s

ivc_mixer said:


> Looking very good @muller.s ! Any time you're ready, let me know and I will be more than willing to help test it.



Will upload somewhere and it the link in this thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB

Oh wow, I am well and truly impressed! Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124

This looks amazing 
Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

muller.s said:


> Done!
> 
> There are a few minor tweaks that needs to be done, mostly to the GUI, but its functional.
> 
> I just want to take a day or 4 to add a few ingredients and recipes to make sure it works, but everything is functional with the test data.
> 
> I will upload it somewhere if someone here maybe wants to test it out.
> 
> View attachment 203937
> 
> Recipe and Calculation page.
> 
> Recipes live in the drop down
> different nic's can be selected
> new recipes can be added here, and ingredients too
> clicking mix, will update the inventory, and stats
> if the threshold of add to shopping list is reached, it will add the ing to the shopping list.
> Currently, i did not add functionality for different PG and VG vendors, all PG and VG is just PG and VG
> I also only did the calculation for PG nic, VG nic is on the TODO, wont be hard to add
> If a ing in the calc is to use more than what's in inv, it will indicate in red, that i dont have enough
> 
> View attachment 203938
> 
> 
> View attachment 203939
> 
> The inventory tab will show you the full inv and details
> 
> Single ingredients can be edit here
> calculations for PG percentage still needs to be done, atm everything is calculated as PG
> grams per ml needs to be added, atm the standard calculation for PG, VG, ingredient and Nic weight is used
> Ing can manually be added to shopping cart here
> If a ingredients Amount in Inventory changes to more, and the item is in the shopping list, it will be removed from the shopping list
> 
> View attachment 203940
> 
> Steeping Tab
> 
> Shows the current steeping liquids, with indication if its done or not
> Steeping liquids will be removed after 30 days of after steep done date has been reached.
> 
> View attachment 203941
> 
> Shopping list
> 
> View attachment 203942
> 
> This one needs some work
> 
> currently, it will take your last made mg and calculate how much liquid you can make with Nic on hand (it takes into consideration all of your different Nic's and the different mg/ml of each one.
> I want to add a few things in here in future,
> 
> something like total ML's mixed over all mixes for all time
> total money spent on mixes over all time (not sure i want to see that, now that i think of that )
> calculation for upping VG or PG level
> calculation for changing nic level of specific already mixed liquid (ie, take 5mg to 6mg etc)



very nice @muller.s

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

Can I help to test?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Well done. I’ll definitely give it a go. Will make my life easier when it comes to re ordering ingredients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Can one import all your flavours from ELR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muller.s

ShortCutNinja said:


> Can I help to test?


ofcourse, i will upload the software in the next day or maybe 3. Just want to test it with some ingredients to make sure it doesnt bomb completely



LeislB said:


> Can one import all your flavours from ELR?


I will have a look at that, ELR can export to csv, it might not be to hard to import the csv into the software. 
also, im no programmer, and i probably just jinxed myself by saying "it might not be to hard"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

muller.s said:


> ofcourse, i will upload the software in the next day or maybe 3. Just want to test it with some ingredients to make sure it doesnt bomb completely
> 
> 
> I will have a look at that, ELR can export to csv, it might not be to hard to import the csv into the software.
> also, im no programmer, and i probably just jinxed myself by saying "it might not be to hard"


Sounds good! May the force be with you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

muller.s said:


> ofcourse, i will upload the software in the next day or maybe 3. Just want to test it with some ingredients to make sure it doesnt bomb completely
> 
> 
> I will have a look at that, ELR can export to csv, it might not be to hard to import the csv into the software.
> also, im no programmer, and i probably just jinxed myself by saying "it might not be to hard"



If i may ask, what platform/software did you use to create the app?

And well done, it looks great bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## muller.s

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If i may ask, what platform/software did you use to create the app?
> 
> And well done, it looks great bud!




Visual basic.net

And thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

muller.s said:


> Visual basic.net
> 
> And thank you


First: looks friggen awesome well done!!
Side note: credit where credit is due to Microsoft, they really are on the up and up, Im so impressed with the latest visual studio, and I work now in vscode I prefer it to jetbrains and thats really saying something!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## muller.s

NecroticAngel said:


> First: looks friggen awesome well done!!
> Side note: credit where credit is due to Microsoft, they really are on the up and up, Im so impressed with the latest visual studio, and I work now in vscode I prefer it to jetbrains and thats really saying something!



True! I dont tell everyone this, but im kinda a Microsoft fanboy 

I love all things linux too, but besides all the bad press, MS just works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

NecroticAngel said:


> First: looks friggen awesome well done!!
> Side note: credit where credit is due to Microsoft, they really are on the up and up, Im so impressed with the latest visual studio, and I work now in vscode I prefer it to jetbrains and thats really saying something!


Yep, Vscode is everything an IDE should be. I use it for all my development. Even as a text editor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

muller.s said:


> Visual basic.net
> 
> And thank you


Not a big fan of VB. I do prefer angular or react for server based apps. For standalone apps c# is still the best for windows apps though. My 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## muller.s

ShortCutNinja said:


> Not a big fan of VB. I do prefer angular or react for server based apps. For standalone apps c# is still the best for windows apps though. My 2c



I still want to learn c#, from the looks of it, jumping from VB.net to c# wont be that hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## muller.s

LeislB said:


> Can one import all your flavours from ELR?



Definitely doable! basically functional, but might be very experimental. When doing it, i would suggest, first import from ELR before doing anything else, so that if it messes up, its easy to restart.

Added a flavorstash to ELR, exported and imported, and success!

my flavor stash was quite small, i think ELR has public flavor stashes, so will download some random ones, and just test the import of those

Can you (or anyone else) confirm please, i havent really used ELR's stash, i see amount, and bottle volume, i take it as, you paid xx for xx ml, right? 

So on the flavor stash, your current on hand ml isnt shown, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak

@muller.s - Well done man... This looks really good!!

Now forgive me for being a partypooper but have you ever checked out JuiceCalculator

This app has an abundance of advanced features that are a cut above the rest.

I'd highly recommend checking it out. Maybe you can gain some tips from there...

I'm gonna include some screenshots from the app below:

This is the ingredient editing window. It calculates the grams per ml based on the VG, PG & nicotine content etc.



It includes useful calculators like these, merge two recipes etc.



It has this nicotine calculator.



You can generate custom reports that exports as a tab-delimited text file which I just copy and paste into Excel, convert it to a list with Ctrl+L and then I can sort by Amount (ml) to see what concentrates I have lots or little of.



The Edit menu which includes some useful tools including making a one-shot (Create flavor base from recipe)



The Ingredient Editor lets you modify these values directly in the table.



Other than clicking Mix Recipe in the main window, you can also add or reduce ingredients from the inventory using this tool which can do adjustments on individual ingredients.



I don't mean to derail your thread in any way but just thought you might find this of interest.

I also believe the developer of Juice Calculator (Rod Brown) is quite open to discussion, feature implementation etc. It may be advisable to collaborate with each other as all too often freeware, shareware or open-source projects inadvertently compete with one another unknowingly.

Wishing you all the best!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## muller.s

takatatak said:


> @muller.s - Well done man... This looks really good!!
> 
> Now forgive me for being a partypooper but have you ever checked out JuiceCalculator
> 
> This app has an abundance of advanced features that are a cut above the rest.



Hey man, yes. I have used JuiceCalculator, i think its also called ejuicemeup, or is that a different one? also juice grinder.

The thing what i dont like about those are, the interface can be quite hard, and sometimes you need to jump thru hoops to add stuff etc.

So i took lockdown to teach myself some programming and took this project as a learning experience. The "flow" for me is a lot easier, everything done in a click or two.

But i agree, its a amazing app, and def drew some inspiration from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ShortCutNinja said:


> Not a big fan of VB. I do prefer angular or react for server based apps. For standalone apps c# is still the best for windows apps though. My 2c


C# is my go to as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak

muller.s said:


> Hey man, yes. I have used JuiceCalculator, i think its also called ejuicemeup, or is that a different one? also juice grinder.
> 
> The thing what i dont like about those are, the interface can be quite hard, and sometimes you need to jump thru hoops to add stuff etc.
> 
> So i took lockdown to teach myself some programming and took this project as a learning experience. The "flow" for me is a lot easier, everything done in a click or two.
> 
> But i agree, its a amazing app, and def drew some inspiration from it.


eJuiceMeUp is a different one that I couldn't ever get running and I've stuck with JuiceCalculator since then... I didn't ever try Juice Grinder.

I can certainly testify to the fact that some features are a bit long-winded in their execution so if your app has a more optimised workflow then I can definitely see it being a winner!

I'd also be keen to feature and bug test it for you once it's distributed and I'll gladly provide feedback on any issues or improvements I may encounter...

P.s. I'm rusty on programming at the moment but if you store your recipe ingredients in a dynamic array then you can add or remove items without a fixed maximum of 15 ingredients and could iterate through the array for the recipe's ingredient listing. Dunno if that makes sense but hopefully it does

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## muller.s

takatatak said:


> eJuiceMeUp is a different one that I couldn't ever get running and I've stuck with JuiceCalculator since then... I didn't ever try Juice Grinder.
> 
> I can certainly testify to the fact that some features are a bit long-winded in their execution so if your app has a more optimised workflow then I can definitely see it been a winner!
> 
> I'd also be keen to feature and bug test it for you once it's distributed and I'll gladly provide feedback on any issues or improvements I may encounter...
> 
> P.s. I'm rusty on programming at the moment but if you store your recipe ingredients in a dynamic array then you can add or remove items without a fixed maximum of 15 ingredients and could iterate through the array for the recipe's ingredient listing. Dunno if that makes sense but hopefully it does



Makes perfect sense! I played a bit with arrays. If there is a big need for 15+ ingredients i will have a look at it. My biggest issue is space on the form to add more ingredients

And i will post the app here as soon as im done. 

I was thinking of putting the source up on github but that code has more spaghetti in it than a Italian restaurant so I'm not sure the world needs to see it. 2020 has been hard enough

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## fbb1964

takatatak said:


> @muller.s - Well done man... This looks really good!!
> 
> Now forgive me for being a partypooper but have you ever checked out JuiceCalculator
> 
> This app has an abundance of advanced features that are a cut above the rest.
> 
> I'd highly recommend checking it out. Maybe you can gain some tips from there...
> 
> I'm gonna include some screenshots from the app below:
> 
> This is the ingredient editing window. It calculates the grams per ml based on the VG, PG & nicotine content etc.
> View attachment 203998
> 
> 
> It includes useful calculators like these, merge two recipes etc.
> View attachment 203999
> 
> 
> It has this nicotine calculator.
> View attachment 204000
> 
> 
> You can generate custom reports that exports as a tab-delimited text file which I just copy and paste into Excel, convert it to a list with Ctrl+L and then I can sort by Amount (ml) to see what concentrates I have lots or little of.
> View attachment 204001
> 
> 
> The Edit menu which includes some useful tools including making a one-shot (Create flavor base from recipe)
> View attachment 204002
> 
> 
> The Ingredient Editor lets you modify these values directly in the table.
> View attachment 204003
> 
> 
> Other than clicking Mix Recipe in the main window, you can also add or reduce ingredients from the inventory using this tool which can do adjustments on individual ingredients.
> View attachment 204004
> 
> 
> I don't mean to derail your thread in any way but just thought you might find this of interest.
> 
> I also believe the developer of Juice Calculator (Rod Brown) is quite open to discussion, feature implementation etc. It may be advisable to collaborate with each other as all too often freeware, shareware or open-source projects inadvertently compete with one another unknowingly.
> 
> Wishing you all the best!!


im watching this thread with great interest and will definitely help with any testing once ready. good on you @muller.s for tackling this one and all the best, thanks so much @takatatak I switched from ejuicemeup to juice calculator and it works so much better. love the inventory function to pick concentrates from and custom reports keeping track what you made when and busy steeping. I could even load a few flavoured 24mg commercial tobacco juices that I use as a base ingredient in other recipes sometimes. thanks again much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Tzar

muller.s said:


> Will upload somewhere and it the link in this thread


Hi were can i down load this calculator


----------

